# Nurgle Chaos Lord (and Chosen) Help?



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

So, since DV (the models are awesome, but most suck with the new dex, I am aware), I've been doing a very small CSM contingent, which is mostly for fluff, conversions and the occasional bit of Necron alliance.

However, the Chaos Lord is poorly equipped. Based off that model, I want to be making a foot, Nurgle, Power-armoured Lord. But I don't know how best to equip him. Is Fisticlaws worth it in this case? Should I consider any kind of ranged conversion (other than swapping the Plasma for Bolt)? Which Chaos Rewards do I take?

Also, the Chosen. I've got through painting 2, though I'll probably add some more Nurglyness to them soon, but should I convert any of them as well? Is there any other semi-competitive Chosen build other than max flamer/melta? Is there anything that's not part of the model I should take on them?

I want these guys to look awesome and be fluffy, but I don't want them ever being used as mops to clean a floor with. I'd be grateful for any and all advice.

Also hoping I'm posting in the right place.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I run a Nurgle lord with PFist and Combi-melta in a squad of 7 plague marines with 2 flamers and a PFist, and it is pretty damn good at taking an objective and not moving an inch no matter what you throw at them.

Regarding the Chosen you could try the mix of CC weapons, the PFist, Claws and PAxe that you find in DV are quite good, however you want to switch that PMaul for something else, maybe the Chaos Lord's sword if you can. The problem as always with CC units is getting them into combat. Since you cant take a lot of bodies, I fear the best option you have is taking a Land Raider. Or walk them across the board and pray your opponent gets distracted by something shiny. That is actually the reason why the Melta/flamer spam is regarded as the best build for Chosen.

EDIT: If all you really want is to use the models, then maybe use them as Aspiring Champions for your squads.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

So probably swap the Lord's sword for a fist or axe and the Plasma Pistol for a bolt pistol or combi-weapon? And then give the Champion a fist or sword?

Thanks for the help, by the way.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The important thing to keep in mind is not to be forced to think about a Chosen model as a Chosen and the Lord model as a Lord. You can use the Chosen as squads Champions or Lords in and of themselves; don't tell me that one Chosen with a Power Fist and a bladed helm wouldn't make a badass Lord, for instance. Or you could chop a Lightning Claw off of the 2LC Chosen and replace it with a power fist for a Fisticlaws Lord.

You seem to have a solid grasp of my opinions re: the Lord and the Chosen; I'm glad that you found my tactica helpful. Honestly, in my eyes, the most valuable part of DV to a CSM player... is the mini rulebook. Followed by the 10 cultists with ccws, sure, but it's kind of really pathetic when the neutral item everybody wants is more useful than your army included in the box itself. That the Chaos models are some of the most beautiful(ly warped) ones that Games Workshop has turned out only adds insult to injury.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The dv lord makes a good sorc too. His weapon as is could also count as the murder sword if you want to have fun. 

Another option is to keep him cheap, with mon and BBQ flamer to unlock plagues as troops. Stick him in a cultist unit for fearless, and ablative wounds so he can cook people.


----------

